# Problema con fuente de TVC Sony KV-21SE40



## HDE (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola,
         Soy Daniel.
         Tengo un problema con un TVC Sony KV-21SE40, que funciona con un CI de fuente MX0541B.
         Cuando lo pruebo en serie, con todas las salidas del transformador levantadas (aunque no estén levantadas pasa lo mismo, yo las levante para aislar la falla), me marca como si tuviera un corto directo. Si lo enchufo directo vuela el CI de fuente.
         Medi uno por uno los componentes y están bien. Cuando levanto el capacitor 614 de 22 nanofaradios el corto desaparece, aparentemente porque deja de funcionar uno de los transistores internos del CI de fuente.
         No se que más hacerle, si alguien tiene una orientación la agradeceré mucho.
         Hasta pronto y Gracias
                                                 Daniel


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 26, 2007)

para empezar utiliza lo ultimo en tecnologia, la bombilla, no en serieo.
Debes poner una bombilla con portalamparas soldado por ejemplo en el fusible, yo la sieldo a un fusible fundido,. De esta forma queda en serie.
Desconectas el cable del desmagnetizador, ese conector de 2 cables que va a la bobina que rodea a toda la pantalla.
La bombolla debe ser de 40W a 60W.

Si la averia esta "solucionada" la tele intentara arrancar claramente, si no la bombilla lucira como si estubiera directamente a la red, o sea circuito mal.

Con este simple truco no vas fundiendo piezas.

Puede ser debido a un condensador de unos 220pF/2KV que va unido a un diodo, si esta en mal estado la tension en inversa se dispara perforando el transistor de potencia.


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 8, 2012)

Antes que nada, permítanme, disculparme por abrir un tema nuevo ya existente igualito a mi problema. Si les causo molestia, borrenlo simplemente y ya. les ruego nuevamente me perdonen por favor por mi ignorancia. Pero ustedes saben que si hay temas repetidos de hace más de 6 meses, al pié de página dice un letrero de color rojo que NO hay que revivir temas de hace de más de 6 meses y que si deseo aportar una solución, ofrecer una idea, o preguntar algo similar, que NO lo debo revivir el tema, sino crear uno nuevo. es por eso que abro un tema nuevo por que pienso que no hay 2 temas repetidos precisamente al que voy a exponer a continuación y si lo hay pues sería mucha coincidencia y le spido me disculpen, pero les ruego que no borren este tema, solo muevanlo a su sitio correspondiente por favor.

Bien, Resulta que mi mamá tiene una tv sony trinitron kv-21SE40/5 El cual al encenderla se ve muy bien, pero alcabo de 1 minuto empieza a bailar la imagen, luego se vá la imagen y se escucha 3 segundos audio, luego ya se apaga el audio y la TV.

Sospecho que podría ser la vertical y la horizontal y cambiar capacitores secos, tal vez puede ser problema de la jungla. No sé. Solo que necesito orientación para hacerlo yo mismo.

Estaré al pendiente de cualquier duda que tengan ustedes para que den el diagnostico acertado, subiendo yo más ilustraciones o videos.

Gracias enormemente por sus atenciones.

Pd. Estoy subiendo un video de la TV sony trinitron a youtube, en cuanto se termine de subir, lo pongo aquí a la brevedad posible.


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 8, 2012)

Antes de desarmar la TV primero les mostraré el síntoma en video que ya está listo. Si me piden que lo desmonte para ver el estado de la placa, lo hago y le tomo fotos y las subo aquí. Hay que irnos por pasos.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjtrMtec1KE


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2012)

no estoy seguro,,,,,cuando lo habrás revisa soldaduras flojas y capasitores electroliticos en la salida de la fuente,mientras tanto esperemos a que algún otro compañero nos ilumine


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 8, 2012)

mmm debe ser la etapa horizontal revisa soldaduras frias o el tr de horizontal ,,,, y por ultimo el fbk  ya que tenes movimientos de la imagen horizontalmente


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola, de nuevo, pues aquí ando a traerles  novedades.

Resulta que ya revizé soldaduras y al parecer están bien, testeé tambien la vertical, en ohms me dió 34.5 y en Volts me dió 230, es normal? Algo más que hacer?? Gracias.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 17, 2012)

disculpa en donde mediste 230 vols??


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Dic 19, 2012)

Lo medí en el transistor de horizontal, con el televisor conectado.
Pero finalmente lo llevé con el técnico y ya evaluó la Tv y dijo que era el circuito sintonizador, lo van a cambiar mañana, La TV se encuentra en el taller.
Gracias por la molestia.
Pd. No supe dar con la falla, ´pero me pondré en marcha sobre el aprendizaje de reparación de TV´S para ser un experto especialista en el tema y dar soluciones en el foro.


----------

